# Welches Toslink kabel (Worauf Achten) ?



## Niza (14. März 2012)

Tachjen 
Jetzt wollte ich mir gerade ein Toslink Kabel Besorgen und jetzt stehe ich vor der frage welches 
weil die Preisunterschiede sind ja enorm 
1,50€ bis hin zu 50€ oder höher

Da stellt sich mir die Frage welches ich nehme soll 
Ein Oehlbach 2m kabel für 30€ 
*Amazon.de: oehlbach Toslink 2m*
oder doch lieber was günstigeres

Oder das für 6€
XO Optisches Toslink Digital - Kabel 2m: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Oder noch ein anderes ?

Es wird zur verbindung von meiner Soundkarte club 3D theatron dd 
zum AV Receiver sein
ca. 1 - 2m

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten

PS:
Habe gerade ein 2 Meter kabel Entdeckt für 106€
http://www.amazon.de/Kimber-Kable-O...=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1331728187&sr=1-1

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2012)

Ich habe hier zwei Kabel, das eine lag damals meinem DVD-Player bei, das andere war auch eine Beilage, vielleicht bei einem Motherboard, weiß nicht mehr (beide ca. 1,5 m lang). Auf jeden Fall sind sie mit Sicherheit nicht der 50€-Ecke zuzuordnen.
Funktionieren aber tadellos.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (14. März 2012)

Naja ich denke dass es das gleiche ist wie bei HDMI. Weil es eine digitale Übertragung ist, gibt es wohl kaum Unterschiede. Ich benutze z.B. so ein HDMI-Kabel und habe keine Probleme:

2m | HDMI® Highend Kabel | FULL HD | PS3 (4016032162629) | eBay

Solche "Premium"-Kabel für 60€ sind meistens nur Geldmacherei.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2012)

Die einfache Plastikschnur reicht da völlig aus wie diese. Der Rest ist meist Show and shine


----------



## Bier (14. März 2012)

Jo, ob für 2€ oder 2000€ macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Finch?? (14. März 2012)

Bei "digitalen" Kabeln lohnt sichs nur ein bisschen mehr auszugeben, wenn der Stecker besser verarbeitet ist. Die ganz billigen haben gerne mal nen Wackler, Kabelbruch o.Ä. Ansonsten ists aber wurstegal.

Gerade bei Toslink gibt es keinen Unterschied, wenn ich Einsteins Lehren aus der 12. Klasse noch richtig im Kopf habe. Licht, und so.


----------



## OctoCore (14. März 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die einfache Plastikschnur reicht da völlig aus wie diese. Der Rest ist meist Show and shine


 
Jupp - das ist ungefähr die Dicke meiner Kabel, das verlinkte 100€-Kabel ist dicker - aber nur die Ummantelung des Lichtleiters, netter Aufpreis für ein paar Gramm Kunststoff mehr. Und die Stecker selbst sind beim Teuren auch nicht anders - angegossenes Plastik.


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2012)

Die ganz billigen KÖNNEN halt eher mal schon bei Lieferung defekt sein, und wenn man das Kabel oft biegt, können halt EHER Brüche/Risse entstehen als bei einem hochwertigen Kabel. Oder die Stecker sitzen halt nicht 100% fest, gehen rel leicht wieder raus. Vor allem die letzten beiden Punkte sind aber echt völlig egal, wenn man nicht dauernd umsteckt, das Kabel neu verlegt oder seine Geräte oft bewegt zB zum Putzen und nach dem Putzen dann nur schwer wieder an der Stecker rankommen würde, um den wieder einzustecken.

Aber selbst wenn man 3 mal "Schrott" kauft, isses immer noch billiger als die überteuerten "Highend" Kabel - Wentronic zB ist da schon okay, für 5m zB muss man nicht mehr als 5-10€ ausgeben. Ich hab zB eines in 1m gekauft für nur 2€ MITR Versand, kommt halt als Brief - das geht tadellos - es ist nur so, dass der Stecker beim LCD-TV-Anschluss rel locker sitzt, was aber egal ist, da ich da problemlos drankomme. Ist auch von Wentronic: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001C4TKEU/


----------



## Superwip (14. März 2012)

Im Gegensatz zu HDMI, DVI oder Display Port wo sich kritische Übertragungsfehler in gravierenden Bildstörungen äußern kann es bei einer gestörten Übertragung mit Toslink sehrwohl zu einer schleichenden Qualitätsverschlechterung kommen, die man nur schwer auf das Kabel zurückführen kann, um optische Kabel zu testen benötigt man auch Spezialhardware

Die Toslink Übertragung erfolgt nach dem AES3 bzw. IEC 60958 Typ II Standard: dieser sieht ein Prüfsummenbasierendes Fehlerkorrekturverfahren vor, dass auch begrenzt Übertragungsfehler ausgleichen kann

Gibt es aber zu viele Fehler ist das nichtmerhr möglich:


			
				Dr. Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> ...kommt es zur Signalverschlechterung. Sie äußert sich durch Verlust an Amplitudenauflösung (Dynamik) und zeitlicher Desynchronisation (Glitch). Das Signal klingt dann gegebenenfalls rau und ist durch Knackser unterbrochen.


 
Vor allem ersteres ist unter Umständen nicht leicht auf das Kabel zurückzuführen oder wird garnicht bemerkt

Dennoch würde ich keinesfalls mehr als 2€/m für ein Toslink Kabel ausgeben

Bei der angepeilten Entfernung sollten auch die billigsten Kabel ausreichen solange sie nicht abgeknickt oder die Stecker kaputt oder verunreinigt sind

Alte Hardware arbeitet oft auch mit schwächeren Laserdioden und weniger empfindlichen Lichtsensoren und ist erheblich anfälliger für Übertragungsfehler, vor allem längere Kabel (Kunststoffasern ab ~5m, Glasfasern ab ~10m) funktionieren mit älteren Geräten (älter: 20. Jahrhundert...) oft nicht oder nur schlecht.


----------



## Niza (14. März 2012)

Danke euch für die Antworten
Ich glaube ich habe mir eine Menge Geld gespart 
Ich habe mir jetzt ein billiges 2m kabel besorgt ca. 5€ da es 2 meter sind

Das Wentronik 2m kostet ca. 3 - 4€
http://www.amazon.de/WEC-50447-GB-W...=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1331752082&sr=1-1

Das Xo ca. 5€ 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128
Und sieht ein bischen schöner aus aber ist nur 1 - 2€ teurer 
Das ist für mich vertretbar fürs aussehen  

Den zweck erfüllen sie beide 

Ich werde das kabel sowieso nur einmal installieren und dann wars das also reicht ein billiges


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2012)

Ich habe hier schon seit Jahren ein Billigkabel in Betrieb was schon hunderte Steckverbindungen mitmachen mußte. Es lebt noch und funktioniert einwandfrei. Dann viel Spass damit


----------

